
Google Discovered the Value of Surveillance - laurex
https://longreads.com/2019/09/05/how-google-discovered-the-value-of-surveillance/
======
laurex
The "Aware Home" as imagined as a closed-loop system would be so cool, but I
imagine it would be hard to actually secure anything like that successfully as
a system owner. It seems like we have gotten to the point where all security
is traded for privacy, in that an individual believes that it's too hard to
manage tech that would keep their systems secure, so they give corporations
the job, in exchange for at least their personal privacy.

